
Pronouncing SQL: S-Q-L or Sequel? (2012) - networked
http://patorjk.com/blog/2012/01/26/pronouncing-sql-s-q-l-or-sequel/
======
simonblack
Saw it pronounced 'squeal' in an article once. Have used that ever since.

------
geophile
Seek well?

------
ScottBurson
TL;DR: Yes.

